# Florite



## MrsMoose (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a five gallon bucket I am thinking of listing on ebay. I know lots of people with planted tanks use it, I am going to all discus and angel tanks. Should I break it down in bags and sell sep. or sell it as a whole ? Then what kind of price should I look to get out of it.Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

they usually sell in 7kg bags, weigh your bucket see how much you have and then list according to how much you have and discount for being not in original packaging, second hand etc.


----------



## BillyRoxkz (Jul 18, 2010)

*Whats up, im bored..*

Hows it going?

Im super bored. lets have some fun


----------

